# tracking frozen/



## flexxthese (Mar 26, 2018)

anyone ever had an issue with their package being frozen in one spot for days? ordered from a sponsor and the package made it to just a few hours away from me and has sat there for 10 days now. Sponsor says it has to sit for a month before looking into it. I never had this problem, not sure why it would be held up unless something went wrong.


----------



## BadGas (Mar 30, 2018)

Usually you get the letter from Customs next brother. It took between 2-3 weeks before I got the letter.. but my stuff sat and sat and sat.. boom got letter on new years eve



flexxthese said:


> anyone ever had an issue with their package being frozen in one spot for days? ordered from a sponsor and the package made it to just a few hours away from me and has sat there for 10 days now. Sponsor says it has to sit for a month before looking into it. I never had this problem, not sure why it would be held up unless something went wrong.


----------



## timnguyen93 (Mar 30, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Usually you get the letter from Customs next brother. It took between 2-3 weeks before I got the letter.. but my stuff sat and sat and sat.. boom got letter on new years eve



You?re unlucky then. Usually you get the special letter around the end of the year and the early beginning of next year. Avoid ordering those times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Mar 30, 2018)

This was years ago. Different sponsor. Unlike H-AS... which they have this down to a science, this sponsor took everything I ordered and put it in 1 big box.. and it was end of Nov. Customs is extra scrupulous around the holidays.. Bigger packages always get flagged first. And this one got flagged and sent to the incinerator with 25 bottles of Test.. and about 1000 tablets 

Upon the reship.. I got 3 smaller boxes .. which I paid extra for the 2 additional boxes. No issues



timnguyen93 said:


> You?re unlucky then. Usually you get the special letter around the end of the year and the early beginning of next year. Avoid ordering those times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teejey (Mar 30, 2018)

Is it local? 

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## teejey (Mar 30, 2018)

flexxthese said:


> anyone ever had an issue with their package being frozen in one spot for days? ordered from a sponsor and the package made it to just a few hours away from me and has sat there for 10 days now. Sponsor says it has to sit for a month before looking into it. I never had this problem, not sure why it would be held up unless something went wrong.


Is it domestic?

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## flexxthese (Mar 30, 2018)

teejey said:


> Is it domestic?
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


No, wasnt domestic  and I got my letter today. We will see how the sponsor handles it. I'm sure they will resend, just not sure what tricks they'll use. Oddly I had a peptide order being delivered from a domestic company and its three days late and tracking shows "delivery delayed" with no explanation...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## teejey (Mar 31, 2018)

flexxthese said:


> No, wasnt domestic  and I got my letter today. We will see how the sponsor handles it. I'm sure they will resend, just not sure what tricks they'll use. Oddly I had a peptide order being delivered from a domestic company and its three days late and tracking shows "delivery delayed" with no explanation...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Ive been seeing alot of people with domestic delays been wondering jf its the holiday weekend. Sorry to hear about the letter hopefully they will reship.

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Mar 31, 2018)

If its domestic, that means your pack doesn't go thru customs. 

Only packs from other countries go thru customs, which there's a chance of seizure by customs, leading to a letter sent to you that they seized said items. 

This letter usually leads to your 1 free reship from the "sponsor" you bought your gear from.



teejey said:


> Is it domestic?
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk





teejey said:


> Is it domestic?
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 4, 2018)

I order a lot from different places amazon eBay and I get delivery delays quite often. My stuff is all in the United States . I?m just saying it?s not uncommon for ur shit to sit . Sometimes with smaller packages they get tossed aside to pack more in a plane or truck . I would not worry about the peptide order


----------



## Bluntson (Apr 6, 2018)

I get stuff no problem all the time amazon, ebay, international etc. only problems I have had are within the United States, and oddly enough packages to and from Spain.


----------



## flexxthese (Apr 16, 2018)

Finally got my letter, and sent it on to the sponsor. This time I requested to get it sent domestic, and paid the extra cost associated with it. Was told it would be mailed out the next day but took a week just to give it to usps... package arrives and is short product. I used to solely use this sponsor, I never had customer service as good as they used to have but I took some time off from the game and now it seems they've gotten sloppy. So disappointed. Time to find a new source 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 17, 2020)

dumb question Badgas but was there any repercussions legally from getting your stuff seized? Ive got a couple felonies and don't want any new charges if I order some stuff again.


----------



## ImaBeast (Mar 31, 2020)

240PLUS said:


> dumb question Badgas but was there any repercussions legally from getting your stuff seized? Ive got a couple felonies and don't want any new charges if I order some stuff again.



2 year old post, dummie.  Get a grip will ya


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 2, 2020)

ImaBeast said:


> 2 year old post, dummie.  Get a grip will ya



Useless Fuck you are, damn newbies


----------



## 240PLUS (Jun 7, 2020)

What happens if you get a letter? Do they come after your ass? just asking because I cant afford any more charges


----------

